# How long and how much does it cost to rebuild a 1.8T engine?



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

Yo guys how long and how much does it cost to rebuild my 1.8T engine any one with the experience?


----------



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: How long and how much does it cost to rebuild a 1.8T engine? (allout)*

Here's what I need done, rods, pistons rings and bearings, Port and polished heads rebuilt with a new camshaft, 2.1L crank springs and retainers!!!


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: How long and how much does it cost to rebuild a 1.8T engine? (allout)*

call your local machine shops, it will cost what they charge. Not what people online say they did it for.


----------



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: How long and how much does it cost to rebuild a 1.8T engine? (turbotuner20V)*

I just want ball park figures thats all!!


----------



## turbotuner20V (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: How long and how much does it cost to rebuild a 1.8T engine? (allout)*

well the stuff you're asking about is kinda all over the place.
a motor build, a port and polished head, assembling it w/ parts to make it a 2.1L, and a custom camshaft?
I dunno, assuming you can find a shop that knows how to do all that... $7k w/ parts and labor.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

More then that most likely for that setup.


----------



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

How much just to install my pistons and rods?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (allout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *allout* »_How much just to install my pistons and rods?

*really rough guestimate:*
$360 - replacement parts needed (ie bearings, gaskets, misc hardware)
$600 - removal of engine, engine dis-assembly, removal of stock rods/pistons
$600 - installation of aftermarket rods/pistons, engine re-assembly, re-installation of engine


----------



## allout (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (inivid)*

Would you know how long about?


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (inivid)*

You can do just rods and pistons in the car (assuming you are using drop in pistons). Figure 8-10 hours.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: How long and how much does it cost to rebuild a 1.8T engine? (turbotuner20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbotuner20V* »_$7k w/ parts and labor.

a Eurospec Sport 2.1L block with rods, pistons, large port head and APR hardware can be bought for less than 7k.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (bobqzzi)*

my answer was in relation to the term "cost", so I went on the assumption the work will be done by a shop.








I agree with Bob 100% though. Necessary tools will cost you under $100, including jackstands, ring compressor, etc. In all, expect to only pay around $450 (parts and tools) at the absolute most, if you do it yourself. Which definitely beats a $1.5-2k bill. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by inivid at 6:10 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## BradleyEG (Dec 24, 2021)

Spoken like a true jackass



turbotuner20V said:


> *Re: How long and how much does it cost to rebuild a 1.8T engine? (allout)*
> 
> call your local machine shops, it will cost what they charge. Not what people online say they did it for.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BradleyEG said:


> Spoken like a true jackass


Speaking of jackasses.... Awesome first post here... Thread is nearly 15 years old but you still felt the need to post a response. A pointless response at that...


----------



## BradleyEG (Dec 24, 2021)

...


----------



## BradleyEG (Dec 24, 2021)

Says the guy commenting exactly the same way... 🤣😂🤣 Get over it, snowflake. 



Big_Tom said:


> Speaking of jackasses.... Awesome first post here... Thread is nearly 15 years old but you still felt the need to post a response. A pointless response at that...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Santa not bring you any presents this year? Or did have to eat a soggy sh*t sandwich for dinner? You remind me of someone I met in the past bwahahha


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

BradleyEG said:


> Says the guy commenting exactly the same way...  Get over it, snowflake.


You've shown your true level of intellect. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Rodney (Nov 1, 2021)

BradleyEG said:


> Says the guy commenting exactly the same way...  Get over it, snowflake.


You stumbled into the wrong hood, kid; now empty your pockets, drop your drawers, grab your ankles, and cough. We can do this the easy way, or we can do it the hard way.. _spits on index finger_ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyEG (Dec 24, 2021)

Lmao Poor triggered snowflakes. "Wrong Hood" lmao. 
Mad about getting called out on a 15 year old thread and talking **** about people talking ****... Imagine that. Are you mad that you're still living in that same "hood"?
Go get laid and cry to someone else kiddo



Uncle Rodney said:


> You stumbled into the wrong hood, kid; now empty your pockets, drop your drawers, grab your ankles, and cough. We can do this the easy way, or we can do it the hard way.. _spits on index finger_
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiltDoggie (Jun 30, 2020)

BradleyEG said:


> Lmao Poor triggered snowflakes. "Wrong Hood" lmao.
> Mad about getting called out on a 15 year old thread and talking *** about people talking ***... Imagine that. Are you mad that you're still living in that same "hood"?
> Go get laid and cry to someone else kiddo


lmao

This guy isn't a clown, he's the whole circus


----------



## BradleyEG (Dec 24, 2021)

MiltDoggie said:


> lmao
> 
> This guy isn't a clown, he's the whole circus


Lmao 
Another snowflake rears its head. Need a cookie?


----------

